# SAVING THE FIZZ - New patent closure book



## mulloon (Apr 19, 2017)

At Last, about a week later than scheduled but I have now taken delivery  of my latest book Saving the Fizz, a history of international patent  closures since the cork.

All of those who had expressed an interest in purchasing a copy have been notified - check your emails.

Arranged in broad sections such as cork-sealed, Codd bottles and other internally stoppered bottles, ledge-mouth closures, long-plug closures, spring and spindle internal stoppers, swing and Lightning-type closures, internal cap and plug stoppers, external and internal screw-thread stoppers, and external caps including crown seals. The book details some 2,500 patents and is richly illustrated with over 4,925 bottle photographs, patent drawings and historical images accompanied by descriptive text. The book is lavishly presented in 624 full colour pages with a hard cover. The size is 310mm x 220mm.

For further details, sample pages and ordering, please visit the website:  www.savingthefizz.com

 For US and Canadian collectors the price is AUD $150 and AUD $95 for postage, a total of AUD $245 or approx US $184/C$ 247.

Don't forget when paying by PayPal to use the Family and Friends option. Thank you.

 Remember, there are only 300 copies so get in quick.

Cheers,
David.


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 19, 2017)

Just bought mine!


----------

